# Elk Heart Fajitas



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Just threw this thing together. Pretty tasty we thought.

Thaw the heart out slowly overnight in the fridge and then slice it about 1/8" thick, while it's still a little frosty.

Don't over cook the meat.
*

Elk Heart Fajitas*

*Ingredients:*
one-half - elk heart, thinly sliced
1/4 cup - chopped celery
1/4 cup - chopped onion
1 tsp - crushed garlic
1 pkg - fajita seasoning mix
12 slices - fresh bell pepper
2 tbsp - butter
1/2 can - beer
2 cups - cooked rice

*Prep:*
While the heart is still frosty trim away any fat and sinew. Slice 1/8" thick.
Place the beer in a medium size bowl and blend in the fajita mix, celery, onion, and garlic.
Place the mix and sliced heart in a vacuum container and marinate under vacuum for 2 to 3 hrs.

*Cooking Instructions:*
 Over medium-high heat melt the butter in a large skillet.
Add the meat and the marinade and cook for about 3 minutes, stirring continuously.
Add the bell pepper slices and stir fry for about 5 minutes or until the pepper slices start to soften. 

Serve over rice.





It's Mexican/Korean/******* cuisine. :grin:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks outstanding !!
Just one question........What happens to the other 1/2 of the beer ???


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2full said:


> Looks outstanding !!
> Just one question........What happens to the other 1/2 of the beer ???


It went into this:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/86130-beer-lime-grilled-antelope.html


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Dang, where do you get all this food info, have never seen a bad idea when you put them out there !!!!


----------

